# Pronúncia da palavra "cônjuge".



## curlyboy20

Boa tarde pessoal,

Só queria confirmar a pronúncia de "cônjuge". O "ge" se pronuncia come em "*ge*nte"?

Obrigado.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Así es. Es una pronunciación dificil para un hispano hablante.


----------



## Outsider

Y para algunos lusoparlantes también.


----------



## Tomby

WhoSoyEu said:


> Así es. Es una pronunciación dificil para un hispano hablante.


Efectivamente es así. Incluso es bastante habitual en España pronunciar mal la palabra en español "cónyuge", pronunciándola [cónyugue] similar a "conyu*gal*" (adjetivo).


----------



## Outsider

Sucede lo mismo en portugués (Portugal).


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Y en español, fuera de España.


----------



## Vanda

Tente aqui: digite e ouça.  (selecione Brazilian Portuguese e ouça)


----------



## englishmania

Exacto, cônjug[j]e , ainda que haja quem incorrectamente leia [gue].


----------



## vemcaluisa

eu falo conjugui, com GU mesmo 
e o E em final de palavra e pós tônica, reduz pra I.
fica /'kõNjugi/ (mais ou menos isso)

e cuidado, as pessoas não leem incorretamente essa palavra, porque não estão lendo, e sim _falando_. a escrita foi criada a partir da fala, e não o contrário.


----------



## Outsider

vemcaluisa said:


> e cuidado, as pessoas não leem incorretamente essa palavra, porque não estão lendo, e sim _falando_. a escrita foi criada a partir da fala, e não o contrário.


Não lêem incorrectamente; ouvem incorrectamente. A fala aprende-se escutando os outros.


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Outsider said:


> Não lêem incorrectamente; ouvem incorrectamente. A fala aprende-se escutando os outros.



No entanto, eu nunca ouvi _cónyuge_ (que eu lembre) antes da primeira vez que a li, e incorretamente li _cónyu*gue*_. 

Abraços.


----------



## vemcaluisa

Outsider said:


> Não lêem incorrectamente; ouvem incorrectamente. A fala aprende-se escutando os outros.



Isso não é verdade. Isso não é verdade MESMO. Essa ideia já foi superada há 50 anos.
Claro que ainda há teorias e teorias, mas a mais aceita é essa(se bem que acho que ela não deve ser interpretada RADICALMENTE):

Gramática Universal (GU):

_Num  segundo momento, *Chomsky *introduziu a chamada Teoria de Princípio e  Parâmetros, onde ele retoma o problema da "pobreza dos estímulos" com  uma atitude platonista ante a linguagem. Chomsky transfere o problema de  Platão (como é que o ser humano pode saber tanto diante de evidências  tão passageiras, enganosas e fragmentárias?) para a linguagem. Desse  modo, *vincula a linguagem aos mecanismos inatos da espécie humana*; surge  a idéia dos universais lingüísticos. De acordo com essa visão, o homem  vem equipado, no estágio inicial, com uma Gramática Universal (GU),  dotada de princípios universais pertencentes à faculdade da linguagem e  de parâmetros não-marcados que adquirem seu valor no contacto com a  língua materna. Alguns dos parâmetros que têm sido estudados são: se a  língua aceita sujeito nulo ou preenchido, se o objeto é nulo ou  preenchido, o tipo de flexão ou estrutura do verbo etc. (SCARPA, 2000)_
http://desenvolvimentoelinguagem.blogspot.com/2009/06/chomsky.html


----------



## Fer BA

Tombatossals said:


> Efectivamente es así. Incluso es bastante habitual en España pronunciar mal la palabra en español "cónyuge", pronunciándola [cónyugue] similar a "conyu*gal*" (adjetivo).


 

Aunque el DRAE no la reconoce, en Argentina escribimos _cónyugue_ (además de _cónyuge_) y realmente no recuerdo haber escuchado la pronunciación /cónyuje/ en años...buscando en Google AR, _cónyuge_ aparece 543 y _cónyugue_ 454...y esta última aparece en lugares tales como el Boletín Oficial, Ministerios, Gobernaciones, Leyes, documentos del Congreso....


----------



## Fer BA

Tombatossals said:


> Efectivamente es así. Incluso es bastante habitual en España pronunciar mal la palabra en español "cónyuge", pronunciándola [cónyugue] similar a "conyu*gal*" (adjetivo).


 

Aunque el DRAE no reconoce la palabra, por aquí escribimos _cónyugue_ casi tanto como _cónyuge _(Google AR, 543 veces y 454 veces respectivamente). Y _cónyugue_ aparece en sitios oficiales, tales como Ministerios, Gobernaciones, el Boletín Oficial, Leyes....insospechados de no tener editores y correctores.

Respecto a la pronunciación no he escuchado decir /cónyuje/ en años por aquí.


----------

